# Hilary Clinton Out Here Looking....different



## cocosweet (Dec 16, 2019)

*Hillary Clinton Debuts New Bizarre, Bag-less, Cheeky Look*






 by Brock Simmons December 13, 2019 3141 Comments

9.6KShare
527Tweet
Email






*Hillary showed off her new look last night at a fancy  Broadway event with husband, Bill.*


*It appears as though she’s had some kind of round of botox injections or plastic surgery, as the 72-year-old appeared wrinkle-free through the cheeks and the bags under her eyes are now gone.*

(Click image to enlarge)







*Fortunately this wasn’t photoshopped, as several sites are chiming in on this, including Daily Mail, which spoke to a doctor who specializes in “aesthetics”:*

Her glowing skin was noticeably smoother and her cheeks more defined than earlier in the week, when she spoke at the Jewish Labor Committee’s Annual Human Rights Awards Dinner in the city on Monday.

Aesthetic expert Dr Ross Perry, founder of www.cosmedics.co.uk, said Hillary has been ‘genetically blessed’ with good skin – but claimed it could also be a result of Botox, injectable dermal fillers and Blepharoplasty.

‘Hilary Clinton looks fantastic and I would suggest this is down to regular tweakments and procedures over the years, which appears less noticeable than having dramatic work done all in one go.

‘Her forehead looks particularly smooth, which would suggest Botox has been administered in the forehead, frown line and around the eye area, as there appears to be minimal crows feet.

‘For someone of 72, I’d expect to see a more furrowed brow with extensive creasing and lines around the eyes.’

Dr Perry added that he suspects Hillary may have had Blepharoplasty, a procedure in which excess skin above the eye is removed.

‘I would suggest she’s also had this to target the under eye bags and to smooth further wrinkles from the corners of her eyes.’





You can verify the authenticity of these images yourself at Wire Image, where the originals were posted by photographer Bruce Glikas.

This is only the latest in Hillary’s strange fashion sense and image saga, which seems to grow more and more twisted every other month.

Some think this is in preparation for her eventual Presidential candidacy in the 2020 race.


*Sooo...what do you think?*


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 16, 2019)

YOOOOOOO!!!! There needs to be a trigger warning on some of these pics disturbing folks spirit and what not. SMDH


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm not mad at her. Her eyes look good. No sign of those bags. She'll look great once her cheeks settle. How long does that take? I remember Jada looking off for a long time when she got hers done but now they look natural.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 16, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> YOOOOOOO!!!! There needs to be a trigger warning on some of these pics disturbing folks spirit and what not. SMDH


----------



## Laela (Dec 16, 2019)

That closeup took me out...  but she doesn't look THAT bad in the one w/ Bill....


----------



## KidneyBean86 (Dec 16, 2019)

I wasn't expecting that...at all


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 16, 2019)

KidneyBean86 said:


> I wasn't expecting that...at all


I thought it was going to be a totally new hair style or something.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 16, 2019)

Bad angle maybe? Caauseee


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 17, 2019)

She looks like Mitch McConnell!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 17, 2019)

Is that a mustache or did they forget to snatch the wrinkles on the bottom half of her face?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 17, 2019)

Harpo who is dis woman?


----------



## JFemme (Dec 17, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> She looks like Mitch McConnell!



Mercy


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 17, 2019)

Is it just me or does the first pic seem to be altered? If not, then wow.


----------



## Sosa (Dec 17, 2019)

A couple of the pics look photoshopped to me.


----------



## vevster (Dec 17, 2019)

Let the woman live.... women get upset when their face starts changing.  If you can do something to look better I'm all for it.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 17, 2019)

She doesn't  look too bad in the picture with Bill.


----------



## Farida (Dec 17, 2019)

The close-up, I wouldn't have recognized her...


----------



## lisatamika (Dec 17, 2019)

Nah.  That ain't her.  Can't be.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Dec 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> YOOOOOOO!!!! There needs to be a trigger warning on some of these pics disturbing folks spirit and what not. SMDH


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 18, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> YOOOOOOO!!!! There needs to be a trigger warning on some of these pics disturbing folks spirit and what not. SMDH



This gif made my day!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Dec 19, 2019)

Why dont people stay incognito until their face settle down? I'm all for getting work done, but I wouldn't want to be seen while still swole.


----------



## 11228 (Dec 19, 2019)

I saw her at Pace University last night for an event about Gusty Women and she looked nothing like that


----------



## BonBon (Dec 26, 2019)

Weird she looks more fuddy duddy now to me. Bake me an apple pie please - type grandma. Hopefully it just needs to settle as people say.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 26, 2019)

Oh wow!!!!! I laughed out loud, BUT...I'm not mad at it...

I think she'll look better once her face settles... good for her!


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## 11228 (Dec 29, 2019)

BonBon said:


> Weird she looks more fuddy duddy now to me. Bake me an apple pie please - type grandma. Hopefully it just needs to settle as people say.



Funny you should say that.

She got a question about what she's up to and besides advocacy work which mainly focus on voters rights issues (they gave several shoutouts to Stacey Abrams) she's enjoying being a grandmother

Some pics from the event


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 30, 2019)

She looks great in the first pic. Vanessa Williams looks good too. I was online earlier buying riding boots and I'm reminded that the merlot color I wanted was sold out. I got cognac instead. I'm telling myself I'll be happy with it regardless.


----------



## grownwomanaz (Jan 18, 2020)

She looks smoothed out lol. I think it's an improvement.


----------



## Ganjababy (Jan 23, 2020)

wrong thread


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## kcbelle925 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hillary's getting ready to leave Bill and get her groove back.



Black Ambrosia said:


>


----------



## Chicoro (Mar 5, 2020)

She's a vibrant, pretty, elegant and classy looking 72 year old woman.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Mar 5, 2020)

She looks good! I see you Hillary.


----------



## vevster (Mar 7, 2020)

They have these new techniques now where they put threads in your face, pull your face up and then they eventually dissolve...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Mar 12, 2020)

Hillary looks great. She was on Jimmy Fallon last week and I thought she looked great. I didn’t realize she had a touch up.


----------



## rayne (Mar 16, 2020)

vevster said:


> They have these new techniques now where they put threads in your face, pull your face up and then they eventually dissolve...



DD stumbled across a video of a lady getting them put in the perimeter of her lip to make the outline more prominent. I didn't watch the whole thing but I was wondering if the thread dissolved. Didn't realize they put it in your face too,but that's not saying much since I didn't know that this technique even existed until that lip video.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 15, 2020)

She looks great in the "settled" photos!!


----------



## secretdiamond (Apr 15, 2020)

She looks great. I wish she had done this sooner. Like before she ran for president.


----------



## LadyRaider (Apr 16, 2020)

When/if I ever get old looking, I'm just going to be old looking. #don'tcare


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 16, 2020)

rayne said:


> DD stumbled across a video of a lady getting them put in the perimeter of her lip to make the outline more prominent. I didn't watch the whole thing but I was wondering if the thread dissolved. Didn't realize they put it in your face too,but that's not saying much since I didn't know that this technique even existed until that lip video.


They do dissolve, they help to generate collagen production.


----------



## gn1g (Nov 16, 2020)

that's a clone.  ain't no way


----------

